# Scumacher is back in F1!



## 777timesgod (Dec 24, 2009)

But not for Ferrari unfortunately...

This time its Ross Brawn's Mercedes champions:

Formula 1? - The Official F1? Website

Returning drivers usually have difficult work ahead of them and dont always do well.
I didnt belive in Badoer's chances not only due to the fact that he was older than the rest but beacuse he never had anything to his credit. Only bad records. 
Schumacher on the other hand may be in the same age section but will defintetely do a hell of a lot better! His records speak for themselves. 

Hoping to see him with title number 8!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 26, 2009)

Looks like the motorbikes didn't work out for him. I'm worried about this I must admit, with drivers of the quality of Hamilton and Button, he will face stiff competition, and I can't help but woerry how his reactions will be. It's a long time since he was competitive. You never know, he might start winning races again, or alternatively this could be a bit embaressing.


----------



## Korngod (Dec 26, 2009)

hopefully he wont become the Michael Jordan of F1.


----------



## dpm (Dec 27, 2009)

I find the Schumacher return more interesting than his prior F1 career tbh 

It seems there's a few new guns who won't fear the Schumi, but on the other hand I think the bikes might have taught him a few things, maybe even a few humbling lessons, so he might be stronger than ever. As always the litmus test is going to be how he goes against his teammate


----------



## 777timesgod (Dec 27, 2009)

True, i am not sure he will dominate but ross brawn's team was very strong and they will make a good combination i beleive. Cant wait for the season to start.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 27, 2009)

Alright Hamilton, you've had your fun, now prepare to put in place by the king 


I've been a Schumacher fan for a long time, and while his last year at Ferrari was a disappointment, except for the US circuit  I'm still gunna be backing him when he returns.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 27, 2009)

I wonder if he will pull any of his old tricks, like deliberately crashing to disable rival cars, attempting to the block the track with his car when it gets disabled, and accusing other drivers of driving recklessly and trying to kill him!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 27, 2009)

£££.


----------



## 777timesgod (Dec 28, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> £££.



I dont think he returned for the money, he is a multi-millionaire already and rumors say that he is not exactly the kind of celebrity that spends without end. He does spend though enough.

I think its the ego of the champion and the thrill of driving an F1.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Dec 29, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Looks like the motorbikes didn't work out for him. I'm worried about this I must admit, with drivers of the quality of Hamilton and Button, he will face stiff competition, and I can't help but woerry how his reactions will be. It's a long time since he was competitive. You never know, he might start winning races again, or alternatively this could be a bit embaressing.



IMHO, Button is not even close to Schumi. Hamilton is good enough, but not as regular; Alonso is great, but I have no idea if his car will be competitive enough.

41 or not, I honestly believe he's gonna kick some serious ass out there.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 29, 2009)

Shumacher always won though and it got tiresome. I liked it without him because it left teh playing field clearer for the underdogs to fight over the championship.


----------



## 777timesgod (Dec 30, 2009)

True, it did get a bit boring but his fans and the tifozis loved it.

He will not be winning each race i can guarantee you that, the teams are very strong and anyone has a chance for the podium.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 30, 2009)

Tbh seeing him winning all the time was boring. If you look at someone like Fedor Emelianenko in MMA, who has an incredible record, seeing him battering the shit out of people is amazing, but Schumacher is the blandest racer going, and made the potentially ponderous sport worse. If I want excitement in racing I'll stick with Valentino Rossi, he makes winning look good!


----------



## 777timesgod (Dec 31, 2009)

You've got a point but when you are driving that fast one mistake and you are done. How many times has Valentino (who is a legend as big as Schumaher for me) fallen from his bike and got back up? I stopped counting. Can an F1 driver crash and then get back in and win? Not a chance...

Buttonb wasnt exactly exciting to see him race but he won the tile, same goes for Kimi and hamilton.


----------



## 777timesgod (Mar 15, 2010)

Well 6th place for Schumi at the Bahrein granx prix, better luck next time, not too bad if you consider the fact that he was in a new car and he hasnt raced in 3 years. As he said in an interview afterwards it was almst impossible for him to pass someone due to the new rules. 

He held his position well though, on the defensive part he did ok. Ferrari scored the 1-2 btw.


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 15, 2010)

was gunna ask if there was an f1 thread in here lol, the race was.... interesting lol


----------

